# buying gto, warrenty?



## ashaiba (Apr 3, 2010)

I will probably buy a GTO today

2006 Used Pontiac GTO at Fincher's Texas Best Auto & Truck Sales in Houston, TX, IID 5437849

How is the Pontiac Warrenty these days knowing GM's situation. Can I extend the Warrenty on the GTO? could I buy a new warrenty?

Thanks
-ashaiba


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Perhaps you should talk to the dealer. According to the ad it has a 'factory warranty'. I'm sure they could give you any details about the existing one and/or extending it.


----------



## ashaiba (Apr 3, 2010)

HP11 said:


> Perhaps you should talk to the dealer. According to the ad it has a 'factory warranty'. I'm sure they could give you any details about the existing one and/or extending it.


Thanks. Also, honestly, how reliable has your GTO been?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I've only had it about a year but no problems so far.


----------



## Lautinjr (Mar 27, 2010)

ashaiba said:


> I will probably buy a GTO today
> 
> 2006 Used Pontiac GTO at Fincher's Texas Best Auto & Truck Sales in Houston, TX, IID 5437849
> 
> ...


It should come 12/12 bumper to bumper I bought a 3/36 extension. I've been very happy with mine so far. 

Gm is back in the green and has paid back 100% with interest all the money they got from Taxpayers. I just got the letter from them this week.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

When I bought mine a little over a year ago, I bought an extended warranty 7 yr 100,000mile "Platinum" warranty. I think I paid about $3000 or so for it. The car only had 22,000 miles on it. The more miles it has the more expensive the extended warranty will be. Mine covers basically everything thats not a "wear" part, like shocks, brakes, etc.. $50 deductible and they just fix it. Has come in handy a few times so far. These cars are reliable but when they do break down it can be pricey..especially at the dealer. But I can take mine to any repair facility that specializes in our type of cars they just have to call to get approval before fixing.


----------



## FastFrank (Jun 12, 2009)

Lautinjr said:


> It should come 12/12 bumper to bumper I bought a 3/36 extension. I've been very happy with mine so far.
> 
> Gm is back in the green and has paid back 100% with interest all the money they got from Taxpayers. I just got the letter from them this week.


Sorry for going off topic, but actually, GM is being a little deceptive on this. The in fact did pay off one loan with interest, five years early. But they used money from the TARP bailout to pay it off. They basically took money out of one pocket and put in the other. Here is the story on what they really did if anyone is interested...
http://www.glgroup.com/News/Did-GM-Pay-Back-Its-Loan--Not-Really-47948.html


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I wouldn't even call with their asking price. You can do much better then that. It does have SAP grills and bumpers.... but no 05/06 hood. Also has 17s.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ashaiba said:


> I will probably buy a GTO today
> 
> 2006 Used Pontiac GTO at Fincher's Texas Best Auto & Truck Sales in Houston, TX, IID 5437849
> 
> ...


As soon as I saw this I seen it is out of factory warranty. How? Look at the miles... 37,275 Factory ended at 36K. Balance of factory warranty? It expired.. False advertising. Unless a GMPP was taken out on that car before the factory 3/36 expired a GMPP is not attainable, as a GMPP must be taken out before the original warranty expires. At best an extended warranty from one of many would be the only way to go. Meaning you will have to shop for one or have the dealer help you.

Incidentally the factory warranty begins the first day the car is put into service which more than likely at 4 years out it probably was.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

FastFrank said:


> Sorry for going off topic, but actually, GM is being a little deceptive on this. The in fact did pay off one loan with interest, five years early. But they used money from the TARP bailout to pay it off. They basically took money out of one pocket and put in the other. Here is the story on what they really did if anyone is interested...
> Did GM Pay Back Its Loan? Not Really - GLG News


As long as the FEDS retain majority ownership status, right now they own 61%, GM can burn in hell. I do not see the FEDS relinquishing control, they are in the process of trying to acquire private enterprise one sector at a time. KUDOS to FORD, I am not a FORD guy but I would buy a new FORD over GM or Chrysler until the FEDS give it back. I do not see this happening at least before 2012 if we are all lucky.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Technically isn't the paint/rust, emissisons system, and seatbelts warrenty'd past the 3/36 so it isn't completeling faslse advertising


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Factory warranty pertains to everything, never heard of seat belts being covered past the original factory warranty. Despite them being a safety issue if the mechanism fails GM I do not believe is responsible for this. Manufactured defect? Could be an issue, the "traditional'' 3/36 stops at 3/36. Emissions are Federally regulated too so maybe? .. But you forget the gas cap is good for 10 years everyone should have received a letter stating so. Loopholes everything has loopholes.... LOL


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

GTO JUDGE said:


> As long as the FEDS retain majority ownership status, right now they own 61%, GM can burn in hell. I do not see the FEDS relinquishing control, they are in the process of trying to acquire private enterprise one sector at a time. KUDOS to FORD, I am not a FORD guy but I would buy a new FORD over GM or Chrysler until the FEDS give it back. I do not see this happening at least before 2012 if we are all lucky.


I wouldn't extend those kudos just yet.....
Ford: Bailout-Free But Still Begging | The Truth About Cars


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I'll just keep buying Pontiacs. arty: No such thing as a govmint Poncho.


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Gas cap good for ten years? Mine broken doesnt do more than sit in the hole. The dealer told me it wasnt covered and that I had to buy a new one out of pocket.Which I will get around to about 5 mins before my next smog check.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gunslinger said:


> Gas cap good for ten years? Mine broken doesnt do more than sit in the hole. The dealer told me it wasnt covered and that I had to buy a new one out of pocket.Which I will get around to about 5 mins before my next smog check.


This really gets old having to inform dealer's they are incorrect, misinformed and ignorant. This letter was applied to all years NOT just 2005. Pay particular attention to reimbursement. Take the receipt for your replacement cap with you and tell them because of their ignorance you had to purchase one and you want the $$ for it.

This letter was addressed to me, I deleted my name address. The back side is signed by Scott Lawson General Director Customer and Relationship Services


Print it out and shove it under the snout of the service manager and have him verify it. :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HP11 said:


> I wouldn't extend those kudos just yet.....
> Ford: Bailout-Free But Still Begging | The Truth About Cars


I will rescind my KUDOS if they take the bait but with their sales figures they are reporting would make no sense to take it.


----------

